# Canon is losing to SONY again :-( Another set of SONY MF CMOS sensors out now.



## Diko (Dec 3, 2017)

*SONY makes another few MF CMOS sensors*. Now they even have developed 150 megapixel for use NOW. Not some distant "maybe" future application.

Canon had 250 megapixel that it turned it into Dual Pixel tech and industry related usage.
SONY on the other hand have a few Medium Format CMOS sensors that it sells to everyone... Canon seems to think that MF is too expensive in order for them to make CANON-huge profits and they don't bother manufacturing.

And all they need is to create 5 lenses for it. Nothing more. But why? No real profit, nothing. Canon, do your in-house thing. Do not sale outside, do not produce on margins. And take all of our money - we will eventually stop paying you. 

With Canon everything seems a year or two (at least) older and at least a one third time and more expensive.

Oh and did I mentioned the *SONY 360 sensor*?


----------



## slclick (Dec 4, 2017)

Except for a certain sound in Canon land.... KA CHING! 



Can we go 3 days without a 'Canon is *******' prophecy?


----------



## scottkinfw (Dec 4, 2017)

Diko said:


> *SONY makes another few MF CMOS sensors*. Now they even have developed 150 megapixel for use NOW. Not some distant "maybe" future application.
> 
> Canon had 250 megapixel that it turned it into Dual Pixel tech and industry related usage.
> SONY on the other hand have a few Medium Format CMOS sensors that it sells to everyone... Canon seems to think that MF is too expensive in order for them to make CANON-huge profits and they don't bother manufacturing.
> ...



I see no need for this except as a niche project, therefore I see nothing loss.

Canon needs to keep doing what they do best- continue to make excellent quality dependable gear and innovate in meaningful ways that are responsive to its customers.

I don’t understand why you seem so distraught over a sensor announcement. Has any manufacturer announced a body to use it? Do you need it?

Time to take a cleansing breath and chill.

Scott


----------



## neuroanatomist (Dec 4, 2017)

Oh and did I mention YAPODFC? : : :


----------



## Mikehit (Dec 4, 2017)

Sony semiconductors is a completely different company to Sony cameras. Not even Sony cameras are making a high-res MF so there is no threat to Canon cameras and I have no idea why you are getting so worked up. 
Give it a break.


----------



## Diko (Feb 10, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> Oh and did I mention YAPODFC? : : :


 I didn't got the YAPO of the didn't Fucking Care part


----------

